# دائره التبريد والتكييف في السيارة



## طارق حسن محمد (23 مايو 2010)

دائره التبريد بختصار شديد فيها خمس اشياء اساسيه بدونها مايتم التبريد وهي:​ 
الكمبروسر - رديتر المكيف(Condensar ) علميا بالعربي المكثف - وسيله التمدد (البلف) - الثلاجه - و الفريون
صوره لدائره التكييف





​ 
وساقوم بشرح كل و احد على حده مع الصور باذن الله​ 
الكمبروسر ​ 
اقتباس:






وظيفته الاساسيه ضغط الفريون و تدويره داخل الدائره و اذا توقف او تعطل الفريون يبقى ثابت و مايتحرك داخل الدائره و بالتالي لا تحدث عمليه التبريد ( ملاحظه الكمبروسر لايظغط الا غاز يعني لما راعي الورشه يعبي لك فريون وسلندر الفريون مقلوبه راح يدخل الفريون بصفه سائله ممايؤدي الى تلف الكمبروسر كليا بمعنى ان البساتم داخله تتكسر و قد ينجو منها الكمبروسر و لكن لن يدوم طويلاا) وهو عده اشكال و انواع حسب الشركه المصنعه و حسب طريقت الظغط​ 


رديتر المكيف ( المكثف)condenser ​ 




​ 
وظيفته تكثيف الفريون ( تحويله من الحاله الغازيه الى الحاله السائله)ويوجد مع رديتر السياره ملاصق له تماما وبالعاده اصغر حجما​ 
وسيله التمدد( البلف) expanstion vavle




​ 
عباره عن مجرى ضيق لللفريون ومنه تبدا بروده المكيف واللي يحدث داخله تمام مثل عمليه خنق الماء داخل الهوز و يخرج لنا على هيئه رذاذ بارد ​الثلاجه ( المبخر) evaporator​ 




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذه الصورة لرؤيتها بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 700x700 وحجمها 178 كيلو بايت .





وهو موجود داخل السياره تحديدا داخل الطبلون خلف درج الراكب الامامي او في الوسط خلف المسجل و ذا نادرا
وعمله يقوم بتبخير الفريون البارد (في الحاله السائله) القادم من وسيله التمدد من خلال تمرير الهواء من بين انابيب و فتحات المبخر بواسطه المروحه وحصل على الهواء البارد​

ملحقات دائره التبريد(عباره عن اشياء اذا لم تتواجد في دائره التبريد لا تؤثر عليه ووجودها فقط للفلتره و حمايه الكمبروسر) و هي علبه الفريون ( reciever dryer ) او المجمع وغالبا مكانها يكون جنب رديتر المكيف في مقدمه السياره ويكون فيها فتحته زجاجيه تسمح برؤيه الفريون داخل(احيانا لا توجد هذاه الزجاجه وقد تكون في مكان اخر و اذا لم توجد احرص ان يكون ظغط الفريون 50psi ) الدائره اذا لاحظت فقاعات فيها فاعلم بان الفريون ناقص وعند التعبئه حرص ان تكون صافيه تماما وهذا يعني ان شحنه الفريون كامله في الدائره​ 
صوره علبه الفريون




​ 
فلتر الهواء (شبيه بالفلتر العادي في مكيفات المنازل) لابد من العنايه به و تغيره اذا تطلب الامر و هذا مقطع يوضح مكانه ​ 

والان اقدر اقولكم ان دائره التكييف في السياره من ابسط الدوائر في العالم ولا يوجد فيها اي تعقيد ممهما تطورت السياره و مهما اختلف موديلها فالمبدا واحد​ 


عمل التكييف في السياره يعتمد بشكل كلي على مكينه السياره (مكانيكيا للكمبروسر) بواسطه السير و جزئيا على الكهرباء بواسطه مفتاح تشغيل المكيف داخل السياره يقوم بارسال اشاره كهربائيه الى الكلتش(الفحمات) ليتم الالتصاق و تحريك البكره مع المحرك(راح تسمع صوت طقه اول ما يشتغل) وبعد كذا الكهرباء فقط في المروحه الداخليه تزيد السرعه و تخفضها 
اماكن دائما يحصل فيها تهريب للفريون و هي: 

رديتر المكيف : نتجيه حادث لاسمح الله او مطب جامد او الاهتزاز مثل الصوره ويظهر مكان التهريب على شكل بقعه زيت




مواصير الفريون (الليات) نتيجه الاهتزاز او الكبس السئ و احيانا من حراره السياره و مرور الزمن وايضا المطبات القويه وايضا تظهرعلى شكل بقع زييت 
علبه الفريون لنفس الاسباب 
وسيله التمدد ايضا لنفس الاسباب
صوره لمضخه تفريغ الهواء من داخل دائره الفريون Vacuum pump​








تستخدم لتفريغ الهواء في الدائره​




مشكله الهواء داخل الدائره: يسبب الهواء داخل الدارئره تأكسد الفريون مما يسبب فقدان الفريون لخواصه ويصبح منتهي الصلاححيه ويتحول فيي غالبا الاحيان الى سائل حمضي اسود يسبب تلف للكمبروسر و اجزائه الداخليه وفي هذه الحاله لابد ان يتم تنظيف الدائره باستخدا غاز النتروجين(سابقا باستخدام فريون11 ) وذلك بظغط النتروجين من احدى طرفي الدائره حتى ييخرج مع الطرف الاخر حاملا معه كل الاوساخ بالداخل يجب ان تلاحظ ان النتروجين يخرج صافي من دون اي شوائب بعدها نقوم بتفريغ الدائره من النتروجين و الهواء باستخدام المضخه

( في حاله التفريغ لابد ان يصل الظغط داخل الدائره الى -30 psi تحت الصفر) اثناء عمليه التفريغ يتم اضافه الزيت ( ساقوم بشرحها بالتفصيل لا حقا)​







بعدها نقوم باضافه الفريون حسب الخطوات التاليه: 
نقوم بتوصيل ساعات قياس الظغط الى اسطوانه الفريون manifold gauge




نقوم بتوصيل الخط الاصفر الى اسطوانه الفريون والخط الازرق الى الخط البارد في دئره التبريدو دائما تكون الانبوبه الاكبر و هي خط الفريون الراجع دائما يكون بارد انتبه ان يقوم راعي الورشه بفتح الخطوط قبل فتح الفريون وايضا عليه فتح الخ الاصفر من جهت ساعن القايس لكي يخرج الهواء من داخل خطوط التعبئه و لكي نظمن عدم دخوله الى الدائره 
الان قبل التشغيل للمكيف نقوم بفتح الخطوط ليدخل الفريون بشكل تلقائي للدائره وتتساوى الظغوط بين اسطوانه الفريون ودائره التكييف 
الان نقوم بتشغيل مكيف لسياره ليقوم الكمبروسر بسحب الفريون من الاسطوانه و تدويره داخل الدائره الى ان يتم اعطاء الدائره الشحنه الكافيه وذلك بوصول الظغط الى 50psi على الساعه الزرقاء او رؤيه الفريون على زجاجه عليه الفريون بشكل صافي و خالي من الفقاعات ( تاكد من راعي الورشه لا يقلب الاسطوانه على راسها للحفاظ على الكمبروسر) 
الان نقوم باغلاق الخطوط و فصل ساعات القياس 
منقول بمناسبة حلول الصيف


----------



## سمير شربك (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا أخي طارق على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 مايو 2010)

جزيت خيرا اخانا طارق


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (24 مايو 2010)

شكرآ لمروركم اخوتي الاعزاء


----------



## aymanz (24 مايو 2010)

اريد معرفة كيف اكتشف نقص زيت كباس السيارة وكيفية امتلائه مرة اخرى بالزيت وماهو المعيار المفروض ان اضيفه


----------



## memoshref (25 مايو 2010)

*الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (26 مايو 2010)

اخي (aymanz) العزيز
لايمكن ان تضيف زيت الا في حالة فتح الكومبريسور الخاص بجهاز التبريد وفي هذه الحالة يجب ان تقوم بشحن المنظومة مرة ثانية بالغاز .
اما بالنسبة لزيت المنظومة فأنه لايتسرب من المنظومة ما دامت المنظومة صالحة ولا يوجد بها تسريب .
اما كمية الزيت فهذا يعتمد على حجم الكومبريسور.
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## رزق نصر (26 مايو 2010)

جذاك اللة خيرا 
كان نفسى احمل الصفحة بس


----------



## General michanics (26 مايو 2010)

مشكور كتير على المعلومات


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 مايو 2010)

المهندس طارق حسن 
موضوع جيد .. سبقتني .

وفقك الله وشكرا على المساهمات والمشاركات والمواضيع .
وتم إدراجه في الموضوع المثبت :






*مثبــت:* فهرسة وروابط المواضيع الهامة والمثبتة...بقسم هندسة السيارات


----------



## aymanz (27 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك ا/ طارق وشاكر اهتمامك


----------



## الخط المستقيم (28 مايو 2010)

معلومات قيمة شكرا


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (28 مايو 2010)

*مشكور كتير على المعلومات*​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (29 مايو 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> المهندس طارق حسن
> موضوع جيد .. سبقتني .
> 
> وفقك الله وشكرا على المساهمات والمشاركات والمواضيع .
> ...


 

شكرآ لك دكتورنا العزيز على هذا التقيم انها شهادة اعتز بها جازاك الله خيرآ

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## black88star (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alith (21 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل وجى فى وقته


----------



## مدحت الرفاعى (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخى العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو ربحي (2 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
يعطيك الف عافية اخي طارق 
عندي سؤال اخي وهو الخط الاصفر يتم فتحه لدخول الفريون ويكون موصل بانبوبة غاز الفريون .. اثناء ذلك يتم فتح الخط الاصفر من جهة ساعة القياس لكي يخرج الهواء من داخل خطوط التعبئه... اي هواء اخي ؟؟؟ اذا كنا سحبنا الهواء بواسطة مضخة الفاكوم وثم تم تعبئة الفريون؟؟
 هذه نقطة اتمنى توضيحها واسف اذا غلبتك معي يا غالي
​


----------



## الرشيدي 1984 (3 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير

*


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (19 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## مستفسر جديد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

اخواني الكرام لدي استفسار مهم عن التالي:
اليوم قمت بتشغيل السيارة وبهدها بثوان قمت بتشغل التكييف وبعد 20 ثانيه من ذلك سمعت صوتا ورأيت غاز التكييف يتسرب بالكامل من اسفل غطاء المحرك فأطفأت التكييف فورا مع العلم ان السيارة ما زالت تعمل فقد قام مدخل هواء المحرك (انتيك)بسحب الغاز المتسرب كاملا لداخل المحرك فعندما نزلت رأيت عادم السيارة يخرج كل الترسبات الكربونية المتواجده في الحرك وجدار الداخلي للعادم وبعض الدخان الأسود ثم توقفت عن اخراج المزيد وبقيت السيارة تعمل بشكل طبيعي .......استفسار وسؤالي هو من الممكن ان يكون لهذا الغاز ضررا على قطع المحرك الداخلية حيث انه احترق داخل المحرك......؟؟؟؟؟
اخواني ارجو منكم ردا سريعا لان هذا الموضوع قد شغل بالي و زاد مخاوفي من خسارة محرك السيارة
شاكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز انشاء الله لايوجد اي ضرر
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد المخزومي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## ahmed malik (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مستفسر جديد (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور اخي طارق ما قصرت طمنتني الله يطمنك ومشكورين جميعا على هالمنتدى الجميل ....


----------



## رامز البياتي (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (16 يناير 2011)

نشكر مروركم اخوتي الافاضل


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (24 يوليو 2012)

عاشت ايدك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عبدالله المحجوب (28 يوليو 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا يامعلم علي الفائدة


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (31 يوليو 2012)

اشكر جميع الذين شاركو ومرو على الموضوع


----------



## عبد الله أبو أحمد (31 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (27 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------

